# Bringing Food Over Us Border



## Jim P (Nov 10, 2009)

We're going to be travelling through the US on the way back home to Canada. We'll be crossing from New Brunswick into northern Maine, and back into Canada the next day at Buffalo.
Does anyone know through experience what food they won't allow over the border? On the way out east we emptied the fridge and stopped at Tops after crossing the border, but this took quite a lot of time, and we ended up with food we had to throw out before going back into Canada. I've heard before that they don't really bother you with frozen food, but I haven't found anything on the net that would say that. Last year I crossed over at Detroit, the customs officer asked if I had anything in the fridge and I panicked, and said no, even though I did have some food in there but it was too late to say that I made a mistake.

I don't know if I'm being paranoid or not.


----------



## Chuggs (Jun 8, 2010)

Prohibited Items


----------



## hautevue (Mar 8, 2009)

My only experience with Canadian border rules (and you will be going from the US to Canada, right?) was going from Seattle to Vancouver in 2009.

At the border, Canadian folks made us throw out two apples. She said, "Park there and put them in the trash can." Unfortunately for them, "there" was in a travel lane and the trash can was across 7 slow lanes of cars exiting the border station "gates". So we did what she said, and blocked the lane of traffic, while my DW trundled across the entire road plaza to drop two apples in the trash can. Oh well. The Canadian folks were much nicer than US' TSA folks at the airport.

Other than blocking traffic for two apples, we had no problems. We had 2 six packs of beer (no issue with Canadian Border folks) and a dog. We'd brought a ton of paperwork for the dog and they never even asked to see any of it. But if you have a pooch, best be on the safe side and bring the rabies cert, and so forth.

Enjoy your short visit to the lower 48!


----------



## Dave_CDN (Sep 13, 2007)

I assume since you said northern Maine you are crossing at Houlton ME from Woodstock NB. We cross several times a year into Calais Maine from St Stephen NB. and we usually get challenged on citrus and a variety of other fruits or vegetables, the frozen or prepared foods have never been an issue.

If you limit the fresh fruit and vegetables when you cross you will have no issue. Anything that is not permitted (usually oranges, apples,sweet peppers and at times pork and beef) they just seize destroy and send you on your travels.

There is only a few lanes, usually only 2-3 open and not a huge amount of traffic so no worries like your last episode.

You can call the numbers listed on their website the day before you cross and they can provide a list of items specifically restricted. This is a pretty comprehensiveness list as well

https://help.cbp.gov...%3D%3D/search/1

Safe travels I hope you enjoyed your time in the Picture Province.


----------



## duggy (Mar 17, 2010)

Any time we've crossed, we've tried to avoid having fresh fruits and vegetables. We've always had lots of other food in the fridge and freezer, and haven't had any problems.

Last time we crossed into the U.S. I had a part bag of firewood from our last provincial park. They made us turn around and go back through the line-up into Canada, to dispose of the firewood. It was funny at the Canadian border, when he asked us how long we had been in the U.S. I said about ten minutes. Then I explained what was happening. He showed me where to leave the firewood, and also let me know that Canada doesn't want the States firewood either.


----------



## CdnOutback (Apr 16, 2010)

The rules change just about daily for both the US and CDN side. What is allowed one way might not be able to go the other way. Check the websites for each customs dept before you cross. My wife and I just make sure we have nothing left going either way.. That's the easiest.

It probably also depends on how hungry the customs agent is.....


----------



## Mgonzo2u (Aug 3, 2004)

We once had our rights violated while coming into Oregon from Washington when those #@R#@[email protected]$#@!$ took our "straight from the orchards of Washington state Raineer Cherries". They were to die for fat, sweet, juicy RC's.

Down here in So Cal, long traveled pkgs of RC's cost upwards of $7.99lb. Up there they were practically giving them away.

Only to be taken away.

Bah!


----------



## CrazyAboutOrchids (Aug 10, 2009)

We are in CT, hubby is Canadian. We've travelled back and forth over the border at many different crossings while going to Ontario, Quebec and Newfoundland by way of New Brunswick. I think much depends on the border guard you meet up with and how the two of you interact. We've had trips where nothing is taken, we've had trips where we've lost eggs, beef, chicken, fruit and vegies. I'd agree that the safest is to carry the least you can when crossing.


----------



## cdnbayside (Jul 16, 2009)

Two weeks ago, going into Michigan, the US border guard asked we had lemons or limes. Going into Canada they don't even ask for ID usually.


----------



## Stan (Aug 9, 2006)

Like others have said, it depends on who you get at the border! We've driven across from the US to Canada and have rarely been ask about food. On the other side, coming into the US, citrus fruit and most fresh veggies and nuts are a no-no! But we have brought into the states frozen meat, fresh meat and fresh baked goods/pastries. We routinely bring Motts Clamato juice in to the US and always declare it. My brother who lives in Kingston Ontario often goes grocery shopping in Watertown NY and I know that he brings Turkey, Beef, Butter and all kinds of non-perishable goods back to Canada, and declares it all

As long as you have quantities that are reasonable for your personal consumption, and no citrus/veggies I would think you have a very good chance of not having any problems. I STRONGLY recommend you declare IF ASK! Failure to declare what you have and then having the border guys discover something that you were specifically ask is a good way to make your experience miserable

Couple of examples of other things we have brought into the US from Canada - Presidents Choice Frozen Pork & Onion Burgers (scrumptous) REAL Canadian Bacon...we Canadians chuckle at what passes for Canadian Bacon here in the states...you need to get your hands on some fresh peameal bacon, it's fantastic, and we've declared it and never had it seized, even flying back to Chicago from Toronto! Also, if you see Butter Tarts...try 'em, we bring those in fairly often!







Usually by the dozen!!

Stan


----------



## CdnOutback (Apr 16, 2010)

Mmmmmm... Butter tarts!


----------



## Jim P (Nov 10, 2009)

Thanks for all the feedback, much appreciated. We crossed from New Brunswick to Houlton Me on Saturday evening without a problem. I agree that as long as you tell the truth when asked you'll probably avoid problems. The officer asked if we had anything in the fridge, I told him that we had no fruit or vegetables, but we had frozen burgers and hot dogs in the freezer. The only thing he specifically asked about was Seal meat. I had to ask him to repeat himself, I thought he said sealed meat. He told me that Seal meat isn't allowed into the US. I can't say that I've been asked ever if I would like to try Seal meat.


----------

